# Back on MCQ !



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

President Duterte announced that Laguna is bacK on GCQ will have to wait and see what happens regarding travel, the wife and her sister yesterday went to Calamba,Cavite,Muzon and back to the bay area no checks no checkpoints at all !
Normal Tricycle service here it looks like today up and down the road like they used to be, but things change quickly here !


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Back in March when this all started we were happy to sit it out in the Philippines as our May flight back to the UK was cancelled. Now that we had to return to the UK four weeks ago for my fathers funeral and it has all kicked off in the Philippines we are thinking we got out just in time. I think they have been fooling themselves that they had a handle on Covid all this time.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Back in March when this all started we were happy to sit it out in the Philippines as our May flight back to the UK was cancelled. Now that we had to return to the UK four weeks ago for my fathers funeral and it has all kicked off in the Philippines we are thinking we got out just in time. I think they have been fooling themselves that they had a handle on Covid all this time.


We had a handle on it while locked down. Two months ago we were down to 1 active case in Iloilo, then they relaxed the lockdown. We received tons of OFWs & LSIs from Manila & Cebu, and now we have over 300 cases in Iloilo. The lockdown works, but is not sustainable. They were just hoping for an extremely fast vaccine.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tukaram said:


> We had a handle on it while locked down. Two months ago we were down to 1 active case in Iloilo, then they relaxed the lockdown. We received tons of OFWs & LSIs from Manila & Cebu, and now we have over 300 cases in Iloilo. The lockdown works, but is not sustainable. They were just hoping for an extremely fast vaccine.


The bigest spreaders of covid seem to be the frontliners. We had had no cases in our barangay until two weeks ago when a frontliner arrived with it. The wife has remarked seeing nurses walking the local supermarket in their uniforms and most of the few cases locally have been high officials, all to important to take precautions.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Gary D said:


> The bigest spreaders of covid seem to be the frontliners. We had had no cases in our barangay until two weeks ago when a frontliner arrived with it. The wife has remarked seeing nurses walking the local supermarket in their uniforms and most of the few cases locally have been high officials, all to important to take precautions.


Same here in Bohol...virtually NO cases until late April or early May when a few front-liners spread the virus because they left quarantine without authorization to go to a birthday party! I have all the respect in the world for doctors and nurses, police and military but here in Bohol I have personally witnessed front-liners NOT using good sterile practices and procedures! Even the DOH in Bohol has dropped off a bunch of LSI's at a local hotel and NO ONE followed protocol...everyone is touching everything and sitting in the hotel lobby and no one knows "IF" they are infected or not because so many of the LSI's have arrived here with false negative test results and only found to be positive later on after they take a PCR test! Then after the LSI's are all assigned to rooms...NO ONE from the hotel staff disinfects the lobby! And to keep everyone safe, the DOH assigns a PNP officer to sit in the lobby as a guard to make sure the LSI's cannot leave without completing their required quarantine and numerous times I have seen the officer sleeping!!!

Now there are several places in Bohol that are reporting rampant local transmissions and the reason why? Because NONE of them are taking this threat seriously!!!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Here in the U.S. when out in public you'd never think it was happening except for masks here and there...never gonna end until there's a vaccine.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Here in the U.S. when out in public you'd never think it was happening except for masks here and there...never gonna end until there's a vaccine.


That's how it ought to be handled and we shouldn't have been shut down so hard here, we still can't get out without a Municipality pass and only one person per trike plus anyone under 18 and over 60 needs to stay home, I don't see any change because If I can't utilize public transportation I'm locked down.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

where I am its 2 persons per tricycle I have a Barangay pass and Im 73yrs ! went to S&R last weekend many Foriegners there mostly retired guys ! one even being pushed in a wheelchair !
I have a radio scanner and can here the local Barangay patrols and so called checkpoints chatter
from my location to manila and beyond ,not much chat about checks etc !
but as we know things can change !


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Back in March when this all started we were happy to sit it out in the Philippines as our May flight back to the UK was cancelled. Now that we had to return to the UK four weeks ago for my fathers funeral and it has all kicked off in the Philippines we are thinking we got out just in time. I think they have been fooling themselves that they had a handle on Covid all this time.


But … but.... I thought the plan was to beg for a free vaccine from China or Russia or …

Ooops no country will supply another country with a free vaccine for it's population. Russia using the Philippines as guinea pigs is one thing; supplying the Philippine population with a free vaccine is another.

OK, plan z is ….?

Back in February/March countries which are clued up on vaccines were talking about an 18 month time-frame at the earliest (June or July 2021). It is delusional for anyone in charge to say that the Philippines (or any other country) will magically receive a vaccine before then from another country. The Philippines will sadly probably be at the back of the queue to receive a vaccine UNLESS secret giveaway deals have been made. 

Hope you can sort out your visa / entrance documents before too long. Perhaps you are correct in that you are in a safer place at the moment.

Stay safe
John


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

John1850 said:


> But … but.... I thought the plan was to beg for a free vaccine from China or Russia or …
> 
> Ooops no country will supply another country with a free vaccine for it's population. Russia using the Philippines as guinea pigs is one thing; supplying the Philippine population with a free vaccine is another.
> 
> ...


Trump has already come out and said America will get the American vaccine before anyone else. If you don't have your own you will wait. It has also been said that there are not enough glass vials for everyone.


----------

